# Stippe aus China ???



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (20. November 2021)

*Moin moin , 
ich muß mal hier bei euch etwas erfragen  ich komm da nicht weiter im Netz , ich suche so eine Stippe wie soll ich sagen die ist so 3-3,5m und hat kein durchgehend grades Handteil sondern ich sage das mal so unten am Ende solch eine Verdickung wie als wenn man eine faust macht , damit angeln die auf ganz kleine Fische , ich finde einfach weder nen Namen dafür noch diese Rute ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier weiterhelfen . Danke *


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. November 2021)

Moin,
guck mal nach "Tenkara" Rute.


----------



## Blueser (20. November 2021)

Ne Stippe mit 3,5m wäre mir zu kurz. Zumindest am See.


----------



## rhinefisher (20. November 2021)

Nimm diese - die ist gut... .
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4001140226332.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6e804c4ddhtIt0


----------



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (20. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Moin,
> guck mal nach "Tenkara" Rute.


Ohh  super danke !!!


----------



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (20. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ne Stippe mit 3,5m wäre mir zu kurz. Zumindest am See.


Soll nur als Spaßgerät werden !!


----------



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (20. November 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nimm diese - die ist gut... .
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4001140226332.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6e804c4ddhtIt0


erstmal danke , hört sich bestimmt unklug an aber wenn du da schon bestellt hast wie hinterlege ich meine Bankdaten da wegen bezahlen kannst du mir da einen Tipp geben


----------



## Blueser (20. November 2021)

Y_Carp_Fever_Y schrieb:


> Soll nur als Spaßgerät werden !!


Aus Spaß kann da schnell Ernst werden 
Hab mir eine beim örtlichen Händler geholt. War da auch nicht teurer und man kann sie testen vor Kauf


----------



## rhinefisher (20. November 2021)

Y_Carp_Fever_Y schrieb:


> erstmal danke , hört sich bestimmt unklug an aber wenn du da schon bestellt hast wie hinterlege ich meine Bankdaten da wegen bezahlen kannst du mir da einen Tipp geben


PayPal...
Die Rute ist jedenfalls im 4,5m richtig gut.


----------



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (20. November 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> PayPal...
> Die Rute ist jedenfalls im 4,5m richtig gut.


ok werd ich mal sehen wie ich das mache andere bekommen das ja auch hin bei Ali Express zu bestellen


----------



## rhinefisher (20. November 2021)

Mach das - lohnt sich bei dieser Rute.. .


----------



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (20. November 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Mach das - lohnt sich bei dieser Rute.. .


Hab noch da was anderes gesehen hmmm aber das poste ich hier dann in Bild und Text wenn ich das Paket dann hier bei mir habe . ( Aber ein Danke geht raus auch an dich rhinefisher )


----------



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (20. November 2021)

Y_Carp_Fever_Y schrieb:


> Hab noch da was anderes gesehen hmmm aber das poste ich hier dann in Bild und Text wenn ich das Paket dann hier bei mir habe . ( Aber ein Danke geht raus auch an dich rhinefisher )


Und sollte es dann los gehen auf kapitale Schwarzmund- Grundeln   werde ich auch sicherlich in der Gruppe bei mir einen kleinen Fanbericht posten
BaitCaster/Drop-Shot >>Fans​


----------



## Forelle74 (21. November 2021)

Y_Carp_Fever_Y schrieb:


> *Moin moin ,
> ich muß mal hier bei euch etwas erfragen  ich komm da nicht weiter im Netz , ich suche so eine Stippe wie soll ich sagen die ist so 3-3,5m und hat kein durchgehend grades Handteil sondern ich sage das mal so unten am Ende solch eine Verdickung wie als wenn man eine faust macht , damit angeln die auf ganz kleine Fische , ich finde einfach weder nen Namen dafür noch diese Rute ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier weiterhelfen . Danke *


Hallo 
Bei Joom kannst mit PayPal zahlen und du bekommst die meisten Sachen wesentlich schneller als bei Ali.

Zuverlässig ist Ali Express aber auch.
Manche Händler haben auch PayPal. 


Ich hab die Rute
Schau dir diesen coolen Artikel an, den du bei Joom kaufen kannst https://at.joom.com/dl/6zamSRweAKMCSodH6

Da kannst nix verkehrt machen.


----------



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (22. November 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bei Joom kannst mit PayPal zahlen und du bekommst die meisten Sachen wesentlich schneller als bei Ali.
> 
> Zuverlässig ist Ali Express aber auch.
> ...


Mega cool danke für den Link !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forelle74 (22. November 2021)

Y_Carp_Fever_Y schrieb:


> Mega cool danke für den Link !!!!!!!!!


Na Gern
Dafür ist das Forum da.

Wenn du im Netz suchst wirst du meist bei "Stream Pole" fündig.
Zumindest was den Asia Bereich betrifft.


----------



## Nelearts (22. November 2021)

Super Jungs!
Immer schön in China bestellen, ist ja sooo schöön billig!!
Auch mal in Kauf nehmen wenn Schrott kommt. Entsorgen kann man die Altlast ja dann hier.
Den örtlichen Dealer erst gar nicht fragen, der hat ja sowieso nix.
Und der Transportweg von Asien nach hier fällt nicht ins Gewicht, sind ja sowieso 10.000 Container auf dem Schwerölpott.
Was spielt da ein 200gr.-Artikel mehr oder weniger für eine Rolle?
So, und bevor jetzt hier der Shitstorm losgeht, bitte erst mal nachdenken!!
Weiterhin allen viel Freude beim Hobby,
Nelearts


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2021)

Wer es sich leisten kann, darf ruhig die 300% Aufschlag für den Artikel hierzulande bezahlen aber mit dem Schwerölpott aus China isser trotzdem hier angekommen.....
Darf die Globalisierung immer nur den Großen nützen?


----------



## Blueser (22. November 2021)

Ich vermute auch, dass ein Großteil unseres Tackle aus Asien kommt. Selbst namhafte deutsche Hersteller lassen dort produzieren. Ein Unding, wie ich finde ...


----------



## Nelearts (22. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer es sich leisten kann, darf ruhig die 300 Aufschlag für den Artikel hierzulande bezahlen aber mit dem Schwerölpott aus China isser trotzdem hier angekommen.....
> Darf die Globalisierung immer nur den Großen nützen?


Das ist genau der Punkt. Im Kleinen anfangen. Die Großen bieten wenig Angriffsfläche für die Kleinen.
Deshalb mein Hinweis im Thread "erstmal nachdenken...."
Nelearts


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Im Kleinen anfangen



Machen wir doch schon und importieren nur noch selbst.
Was nutzt dem Kleinen die Globalisierung sonst?
Dass die Produktionsstätten und Arbeitsplätze nun in Fernost liegen, sehe ich nicht als Vorteil.
Da muss man wenigstens die Gewinnmargen der Importeure umgehen wenn möglich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich vermute auch, dass ein Großteil unseres Tackle aus Asien kommt. Selbst namhafte deutsche Hersteller lassen dort produzieren. Ein Unding, wie ich finde ...



Das ist sogar belegbare Realität...und auch nicht nur bei Gut & Günstig, sondern geht durchaus rauf in den "mehrere hundert Euro Bereich".
Da macht auch kein Hersteller nen Hehl draus, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Nelearts (22. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich vermute auch, dass ein Großteil unseres Tackle aus Asien kommt. Selbst namhafte deutsche Hersteller lassen dort produzieren. Ein Unding, wie ich finde ...


Stimmt, sehe oder vermute ich auch so!
Aber direkt in Asien bestellen bedeutet auch wieder ein Ende der Wertschöpfungskette in Europa.
Aber getreu dem Motto "Geiz ist geil" geht das wohl sehr gut.
Nebenbei bemerkt, wegen solcher Einstellung haben wir hier in Europa und auch im Rest der außerasiatischen Welt seit 2 Jahren drastische Einschränkungen in unserer Freizeitgestaltung etc...
Nelearts


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> haben wir hier in Europa und auch im Rest der außerasiatischen Welt seit 2 Jahren drastische Einschränkungen in unserer Freizeitgestaltung etc...



Zum Beispiel?


----------



## Nelearts (22. November 2021)

So, meine Anregung zum Nachdenken ist wohl angekommen wie an den Reaktionen erkennbar.
Ziehe mich für heute mal wieder in die Arbeit zurück und werde morgen mal wieder nachschauen wer mich alles begraben möchte.


----------



## Floma (22. November 2021)

Y_Carp_Fever_Y schrieb:


> Soll nur als Spaßgerät werden !!


Ich hatte das 2,49-Euro Sonderangebot vom Decatlon schon mit am Meer (Firstfish 300). Auch das macht Spaß.


----------



## Nelearts (22. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel?


Übernachtungsverbote, Reisebeschränkungen, Maskenpflicht, Testpflicht am Arbeitsplatz...................


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Übernachtungsverbote, Reisebeschränkungen, Maskenpflicht, Testpflicht am Arbeitsplatz...................




Wie bringst du das mit einer privaten Stippenbestellung in China zuammen?


----------



## yukonjack (22. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich vermute auch, dass ein Großteil unseres Tackle aus Asien kommt. Selbst namhafte deutsche Hersteller lassen dort produzieren. Ein Unding, wie ich finde ...


Was würde dann wohl eine, sagen wir mal  Rolle, die du heute fürn 50er kaufen kannst, kosten ? 13,-€ Mindestlohn für jeden der an der Herstellung beteiligt ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Was würde dann wohl eine, sagen wir mal Rolle, die du heute fürn 50er kaufen kannst, kosten ?



Kaum mehr.
Die kostet ja in China ab Werk maximal n Zehner.
Transport, Zoll und Steuern fallen weg und so'n paar maschinell hergestellte Teile schraubt ein gewiefter Arbeiter in 10 Minuten zusammen.
Frag mal die Rollenbastler wie schnell das geht.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. November 2021)

Schrägster Kunde im Angelladen: Als der kommunistische Botschafter verschwand
					

Das Wirtschaftswachstum sinkt, die Autoproduktion stockt, das Spielzeug wird knapp. Und leider sehen auch die Angler schwarz ...




					www.bild.de


----------



## Nelearts (22. November 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Was würde dann wohl eine, sagen wir mal  Rolle, die du heute fürn 50er kaufen kannst, kosten ? 13,-€ Mindestlohn für jeden der an der Herstellung beteiligt ist.


Wie lange halten denn Deine Rollen? Also ich fische z.B. immer noch mit Mitchell Rollen von 1990-2000.
Super Bremsen und topp in der Wartung. Mehr brauche ich nicht! Also kein Einmal-Wegwerf-Artikel.


----------



## yukonjack (22. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kaum mehr.
> Die kostet ja in China ab Werk maximal n Zehner.
> Transport, Zoll und Steuern fallen weg und son paar maschinell hergstellte Teile schraubt ein gewiefter Arbeiter in 10 Minuten zusammen. Frag mal die Rollenbas


Nimm mal nur den Arbeitslohn bis so ein Ding im Karton liegt. 


Nelearts schrieb:


> Stimmt, sehe oder vermute ich auch so!
> Aber direkt in Asien bestellen bedeutet auch wieder ein Ende der Wertschöpfungskette in Europa.
> Aber getreu dem Motto *"Geiz ist geil"* geht das wohl sehr gut.
> Nebenbei bemerkt, wegen solcher Einstellung haben wir hier in Europa und auch im Rest der außerasiatischen Welt seit 2 Jahren drastische Einschränkungen in unserer Freizeitgestaltung etc...
> Nelearts


Ich bin nicht geizig. ich lebe in Altersarmut.


Nelearts schrieb:


> Wie lange halten denn Deine Rollen? Also ich fische z.B. immer noch mit Mitchell Rollen von 1990-2000.
> Super Bremsen und topp in der Wartung. Mehr brauche ich nicht! Also kein Einmal-Wegwerf-Artikel.


In der Vitrine halten die sehr lange.


----------



## Nelearts (22. November 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Nimm mal nur den Arbeitslohn bis so ein Ding im Karton liegt.
> 
> Ich bin nicht geizig. ich lebe in Altersarmut.
> 
> In der Vitrine halten die sehr lange.


In der Vitrine liegen meine aber nicht, werden regelmäßig gewartet, gereinigt und sind regelmäßig im Einsatz.
Auch in Altersarmut kann man sich behelfen, in der Bucht gibt es durchaus brauchbare Sachen für kleine Kohle wenn man sie denn wirklich braucht.


----------



## UMueller (22. November 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Wie lange halten denn Deine Rollen? Also ich fische z.B. immer noch mit Mitchell Rollen von 1990-2000.
> Super Bremsen und topp in der Wartung. Mehr brauche ich nicht! Also kein Einmal-Wegwerf-Artikel.


Zum einen, werden die nicht auch in Billiglohnländern hergestellt ? ? 
Zum anderen sind Rollen ja kein Einmal- Wegwerf-Artikel egal ob billig oder teuer.


----------



## yukonjack (22. November 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> In der Vitrine liegen meine aber nicht, werden regelmäßig gewartet, gereinigt und sind regelmäßig im Einsatz.
> Auch in Altersarmut kann man sich behelfen, in der Bucht gibt es durchaus brauchbare Sachen für kleine Kohle wenn man sie denn wirklich braucht.


Vitrine sollte ein Joke sein. Altersarmut, wenn ich beim Chinamann einen Artikel 60%-70% billiger bekommen kann wie hier, dann kaufe ich dort und nicht in der Bucht irgendwas gebrauchtes. 
Aber ich denke mal, du willst hier eine Lanze brechen für unsere Händler vor Ort. Ist auch vollkommen i.O. Ich verteile meine Kohle schon gerecht.


----------



## Nelearts (23. November 2021)

Tja, ich sehe schon, gegen die "Geiz ist geil"-Fraktion ist nicht so einfach anzukommen. Dazu ist mir meine Freizeit allerdings auch zu schade!
Der Grundstein ist hier gelegt und was jeder daraus macht ist sein Problem. Viele Spaß bei Ali und Freunden weiterhin, aber bitte ohne mich.
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## Minimax (23. November 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Der Grundstein ist hier gelegt


Den haste ja bereits in einigen Threads gelegt


----------



## Zusser (23. November 2021)

Stippen werden bei Ali Express unter dem Stichwort 'Taiwan Fishing Rod' gefunden.

Ich habe selbst zwei Chinastippen hier und muss sagen, die sind klasse! Heute zwar nicht mehr so günstig wie vor zwei Jahren, ein Trend den ich allgemein bei Ali Express betrauere, aber vergleichbares gibts zumindest in den hiesigen Angelläden nicht. Und das unabhängig vom Preis. Die chinesischen Jungs & Mädels fischen diese Stangen offenbar selbst, das ist also kein Exportschrott, dessen wesentliches Merkmal 'billig' ist.


----------



## Thomas. (23. November 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Aber direkt in Asien bestellen bedeutet auch wieder ein Ende der Wertschöpfungskette in Europa.


ich sehe das als Umverteilung der Kette, der Angelladen bei mir um der Ecke" wird durch einem Hermesboten ersetzt alle anderen wie Importeure oder Großhändler werden durch Logistik Zentren oder ähnlichen ersetzt, Umweltmäßig tue ich indirekt auch noch was, indem ich nicht mit dem Auto die 30km für ein Päckchen Haken Jage, das macht der Bote der aber sowie so 30x bei mir auf der Straße halten muss.

zum Thema Rollen Made in Asien, soll mal jeder der sich eine Rolle(_Stationär Rolle) _ in den Letzten ???? Jahren gekauft hat unten auf dem Rollenfuß schauen was dort steht, soweit ich weis gibt es glaube ich nur noch einen Hersteller in ganz Europa von den Dingern, und die möchte auch nicht jeder haben (aus verständlichen gründen)


----------



## Minimax (23. November 2021)

Y_Carp_Fever_Y schrieb:


> *Moin moin ,
> ich muß mal hier bei euch etwas erfragen  ich komm da nicht weiter im Netz , ich suche so eine Stippe wie soll ich sagen die ist so 3-3,5m und hat kein durchgehend grades Handteil sondern ich sage das mal so unten am Ende solch eine Verdickung wie als wenn man eine faust macht , damit angeln die auf ganz kleine Fische , ich finde einfach weder nen Namen dafür noch diese Rute ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier weiterhelfen . Danke *


Ontopic: Ich hab mal recherchiert, sehr interessant, da steckt noch mehr dahinter als Stippruten von Mr. Ali.
Ruten wie Du sie beschreibst sind ein besonderer japanischer Rutentyp für das spezialisierte Angeln auf eine lokale Karauschenspezies (jap. Herabuna),

Es handelt sich offenbar um eine 'einhändige' Variante des  Stippangeln allerdings mit allerlei japanischen Besonderheiten wie waggler-ähnlichen Posen, Wickelblei, ein doppeltes Vorfach mit 2 Haken  und zahllosen besonderen Teigködern.

Und natürlich mit jeder Menge super-uralter Tradition, Spezialgerät, Kunstfertigkeit yadda-yadda-yadda, das ganze japantypische Brimborium ähnlich wie auch beim Tenkara.
Hübsch find ich die Ruten trotzdem, obwohl ich ja eigentlich kein Freund unberingter Stippen bin.
Wie gesagt, eigentlich sehr interessant.

Es gibt einige Youtube Filme zum Hera 'Fishing'
Hier sind zwei kurze Einsteiger Anleitungen in lustigem Englisch:



			Hera Fishing, Herabuna Japan fishing | All Fishing Buy.
		







						Fishing FOR BEGINNERS | MARUKYU
					

We  not only offer high quality bait under the MARUKYU brand, who have long been  dedicated  to  crafting  bait  that catches fish, but also ocean lure goods  under  “ECOGEAR”  and high-end bass products under “NORIES.” Heading toward  the  next  era  in  fishing,  we  strive to develop fishing...



					www.marukyu-global.com
				




konichiwa
Minimax


----------



## Forelle74 (24. November 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Super Jungs!
> Immer schön in China bestellen, ist ja sooo schöön billig!!
> Auch mal in Kauf nehmen wenn Schrott kommt. Entsorgen kann man die Altlast ja dann hier.
> Den örtlichen Dealer erst gar nicht fragen, der hat ja sowieso nix.
> ...





Nelearts schrieb:


> Super Jungs!
> Immer schön in China bestellen, ist ja sooo schöön billig!!
> Auch mal in Kauf nehmen wenn Schrott kommt. Entsorgen kann man die Altlast ja dann hier.
> Den örtlichen Dealer erst gar nicht fragen, der hat ja sowieso nix.
> ...


Hallo
Wo alles ( oder viel ) herkommt wurde ja schon oft genug geschrieben .
Da sind deine mitchell wohl keine Ausnahme. 

Was mich nur ärgert das du über jemanden 
Urteilst denn du ja nicht kennst. 


Ich zb. Kaufe am liebsten bei meinem örtlichen Händler. 
Jetzt rate mal wo er die meiste Ware herhat?
Allerdings sind schon 3 kleine dicht und ich muss zwangsläufig bei einer größeren Kette kaufen. 

Wenn du mir jetzt noch einen Händler nennst der deutsche Tenkara Ruten verkauft die in Deutschland produziert werden würde ich die auch dort kaufen. 



Gruß Michi


----------



## rhinefisher (24. November 2021)

Zusser schrieb:


> aber vergleichbares gibts zumindest in den hiesigen Angelläden nicht. Und das unabhängig vom Preis.


Das ist der Punkt....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. November 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Also kein Einmal-Wegwerf-Artikel.



bewegte Bilder sprechen hier ganz deutlich Bände.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. November 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> bewegte Bilder sprechen hier ganz deutlich Bände.



Holy......fuck. 
Was ist denn das für ne Rute?


----------



## rhinefisher (24. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ruten wie Du sie beschreibst sind ein besonderer japanischer Rutentyp für das spezialisierte Angeln auf eine lokale Karauschenspezies (jap. Herabuna),
> 
> Es handelt sich offenbar um eine 'einhändige' Variante des Stippangeln allerdings mit allerlei japanischen Besonderheiten wie waggler-ähnlichen Posen, Wickelblei, ein doppeltes Vorfach mit 2 Haken und zahllosen besonderen Teigködern.
> 
> ...



Aaahh...
Erinnerst Du dich noch an das etwas andere Zubehör, welches beilag, als ich diese sehr guten bis sehr schlechten Ali Stippen bestellt habe..?
Jetzt bin ich schlauer..
Danke..


----------



## Forelle74 (24. November 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aaahh...
> Erinnerst Du dich noch an das etwas andere Zubehör, welches beilag, als ich diese sehr guten bis sehr schlechten Ali Stippen bestellt habe..?
> Jetzt bin ich schlauer..
> Danke..
> ...


Den Silikonring hatte ich auch dabei.
Ich weiß immer noch nicht genau für was der gut sein soll.


----------



## Thomas. (24. November 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Den Silikonring hatte ich auch dabei.
> Ich weiß immer noch nicht genau für was der gut sein soll.


bestimmt Penisringe die versehentlich bei dir ins Paket gelandet sind


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aaahh...
> Erinnerst Du dich noch an das etwas andere Zubehör, welches beilag, als ich diese sehr guten bis sehr schlechten Ali Stippen bestellt habe..?
> Jetzt bin ich schlauer..
> Danke..
> ...


Ja, das ist die Lösung, die Posen stimmen mit denen aus den Beschreibungen genau überein und auch das Wickelblei( blaue Rolle?) Und diese komischen Doppelvorfächer. Das ist ne Herabuna Ausrüstung. Dazu diese Instantpellets aus denen man den Teig anrühren soll.
Bei den Doppelvorfächern -wenn ichs recht verstanden habe- wird übrigens nur 1 Haken beködert, der andere bleibt frei und ist der eigentliche Hak-Haken. Seltsam.
Auf die Silikonringe kann ich mir auch keinen Reim machen?

Sind Deine Ali- Stippen denn welche nach 'europäischem Muster mit langer Grifffläche, oder haben die auch diesen charakteristischen kurzen Einhandgriff ganz am Ende der Rute?


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> bestimmt Penisringe die versehentlich bei dir ins Paket gelandet sind


----------



## Thomas. (24. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 390876


ich konnte nicht anders, das war eine Steilvorlage


----------



## Forelle74 (24. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, das ist die Lösung, die Posen stimmen mit denen aus den Beschreibungen genau überein und auch das Wickelblei( blaue Rolle?) Und diese komischen Doppelvorfächer. Das ist ne Herabuna Ausrüstung. Dazu diese Instantpellets aus denen man den Teig anrühren soll.
> Bei den Doppelvorfächern -wenn ichs recht verstanden habe- wird übrigens nur 1 Haken beködert, der andere bleibt frei und ist der eigentliche Hak-Haken. Seltsam.
> Auf die Silikonringe kann ich mir auch keinen Reim machen?
> 
> Sind Deine Ali- Stippen denn welche nach 'europäischem Muster mit langer Grifffläche, oder haben die auch diesen charakteristischen kurzen Einhandgriff ganz am Ende der Rute?


Schau dir mal die Pellets genauer an.
Die haben nen Silikonring schon drauf 
Die werden einfach an den Haken gemacht.

Die kann man dort auch extra bestellen in zig Varianten. 

Ich glaube ja das die Chinesen öfter mal was durcheinander Mischen. 
Bei meiner Stippe war fast das gleiche dabei. 
Allerdings wars fürs Carph Fishing gedacht. 
Die machen sich warscheinlich keine solche Gedanken wie wir .
Da geht eins für alles. 
Meine Stippe hat auch nen geraden griff.

Wie schon mal geschrieben haben die meisten Stream Pole diesen verdickten Griff.
Der sollte mehr Grip geben für das Angeln am Fluss.
Bri den normalen Stippen im Set ist auch das Wickelband für den Griff dabei.

Hier die Stippe.





Für Thomas. Der Penis Ring .






Hier nochmal welche zum Vergleich. 





Oben die Stream Pole und drunter die 2 Tenkara Ruten.
Die Poles werden eigentlich auch zum Fischen mit Pose und Naturköder verwendet. 
Halt meist watend im Fluss.
Der Griff ist mit so ner Art Kordel gewickelt. 

Die Tenkara Techniken sind ja bekannt. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## Thomas. (24. November 2021)

bin zwar auch nicht unbedingt eine Fan von Dingern ohne Ring, aber die haben was, die Ruten


Forelle74 schrieb:


> Für @Thomas. Der Penis Ring .


jau danke, aber wo ist der andere? bei rhinefisher sind zwei dabei


----------



## Forelle74 (24. November 2021)

Hab grad zufällig die Rute nochmal gefunden. 
Das Video auf der 1. Seite ist wohl auch etwas übertrieben. 
€ 8,78  62%OFF | Super Licht Harte Angelrute 98% Hohe Carbon Teleskop Schwarz Griff Stream-Pole 3,6 M 4,5 M 7,2 M8M9M10M reise Karpfen Stange
https://a.aliexpress.com/_vczksu


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Holy......fuck.
> Was ist denn das für ne Rute?



Es gibt durchaus auch gutes Material da drüben...das ist dann allerdings auch nicht aus der unteren Preisschublade. 
Vorallem die Teilung ist hier nicht zu unterschätzen, bei den meisten Günstig-Stippen von dort hast du im Verhältnis zur Länge sehr viele Teile, dementsprechend dünn ist dann auch das Material der Teile.
Ich halte von solchen Ruten nichts, vorallem die Spitzen sind extrem dünn im Material, das kannst du quasi zwischen 2 Fingern plattdrücken.
Da nützt es auch nix, wenn da 2 Reservespitzen beiliegen, die sind fast alle Schrott und zum Stippen hierzulande ungeeignet.
Ich hatte mir vor einigen Jahren eine Stippe besorgt, die quasi ne 1:1 Teilung hat, also etwa 1 Teil pro Meter.
Damit stimmt sowohl Stabilität wie auch die angegebene Längenangabe (bei vielen steht zb 6m, in Wahrheit sinds dann 5,20-5,40m bei 8 und mehr Teilen).
Die Spitzen tragen ja quasi alle diese Fadenverbindung vorne, welche wir ja nicht verwenden. Kann man einfach erwärmen und dann gehts runter...Stonfo drauf und ab gehts. Das machen die Billig Spitzen aber nur ungern mit auf längerer Sicht, die knicken teilweise schneller um wie nen Strohhalm.

Ich habs bis heute nicht bereut etwas mehr ausgegeben zu haben. Nen Bekannter von mir hatte sich vor 2 Jahren eine ähnliche Stippe beim Örtlichen geholt, sie ist nicht schlecht, aber eben auch etwas schwerer, kopflastiger und nicht so schnell. Sie kostete damals etwa 80€, also kein Billigteil. Vom Preis waren beide etwa vergleichbar, ansonsten hinken aber jegliche Vergleiche und die Stippe meines Kumpels wird deutlich abgehängt.

Vermutlich könnte ich ähnliches wie in dem Video gezeigt mit meiner machen, ich traue ihr das jedenfalls zu, wenngleich ich es sicher nicht probieren möchte/werde.


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Pellets genauer an.
> Die haben nen Silikonring schon drauf
> Die werden einfach an den Haken gemacht.
> 
> ...


Wirklich hübsche Ruten, mit der Schlankheit und dem Wickelgriff. Ich könnt mir so eine an nem schönen Tag im Sommer am Flüsschen gut in 4einhalb Meter oderso vorstellen, mit nem Grasshüpfer etc. an Freier Leine, und dann hier und da ganz bequem übers Schilf und Röhricht hinweg präsentiert.
Mei  Interesse wächst. Woher hast Du Deine Bezogen?


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus auch gutes Material da drüben...das ist dann allerdings auch nicht aus der unteren Preisschublade.


Ja, die Japaner lassen sich ihre Angelei gerne was kosten, kennt man ja auch aus anderen Angelbereichen. Ich hab mal ein bisschen nach diesen Hera geguckt, da mischen auch die namhaften Hersteller Daiwa und Shimano mit, und da werden die aufgerufenen Dollar-Preise dann auch gerne mal vierstellig.


----------



## rhinefisher (24. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Auf die Silikonringe kann ich mir auch keinen Reim machen?


Die schiebt man über die Rute und kann diese dann auf den Steg legen - eigentlich recht praktisch.


----------



## Forelle74 (24. November 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> bin zwar auch nicht unbedingt eine Fan von Dingern ohne Ring, aber die haben was, die Ruten


Die sind vor allem echt ordentlich verarbeitet. 
Gripp unten am Griff.
Wirklich schöner Abschluss Knopf oben an der Stippe. 
Bisl protzig vielleicht mit den Strasssteinen.





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Die schiebt man über die Rute und kann diese dann auf den Steg legen - eigentlich recht praktisch.


Danke. 
Rätsel endlich gelöst. 



Minimax schrieb:


> Wirklich hübsche Ruten, mit der Schlankheit und dem Wickelgriff. Ich könnt mir so eine an nem schönen Tag im Sommer am Flüsschen gut in 4einhalb Meter oderso vorstellen, mit nem Grasshüpfer etc. an Freier Leine, und dann hier und da ganz bequem übers Schilf und Röhricht hinweg präsentiert.
> Mei  Interesse wächst. Woher hast Du Deine Bezogen?



Die Stream Pole ist von Joom.
Ali hat die selben aber auch.
Die Stippe von Ali.
Der Verkäufer den ich oben verlinkt hab.
Das ist grnau die gleiche.


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Die sind vor allem echt ordentlich verarbeitet.
> Gripp unten am Griff.
> Wirklich schöner Abschluss Knopf oben an der Stippe.
> Bisl protzig vielleicht mit den Strasssteinen.
> ...


Ich hab mir jetzt ein günstiges Modell in 4,5m bei Joom bestellt. Konfrontiert mit einer fremden Angeltechnik, unklaren Informationen zum Produkt und einem exotischen Shop mit unglaublicher Auswahl habe ich meine übliche Auswahlmethode angewendet:
Mir gefiel die Farbe.


----------



## yukonjack (24. November 2021)

Ich hab mir diese hier mal gegönnt. Für meine Bedürfnisse vollkommen ausreichend. Die Dinger machen richtig Spaß, sind leicht und finden in jedem Angelgepäck Platz. Leichte Pose, 0,12er Schnur (oder kleiner), 16er Haken. Eine Ersatzspitze dabei ist doch kein Nachteil.  Und ja, die tatsächlichen Längen muss man aus den Tabellen rauslesen. 
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32822538390.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4deJat3P


----------



## Astacus74 (24. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt ein günstiges Modell in 4,5m bei Joom bestellt. Konfrontiert mit einer fremden Angeltechnik, unklaren Informationen zum Produkt und einem exotischen Shop mit unglaublicher Auswahl habe ich meine übliche Auswahlmethode angewendet:
> Mir gefiel die Farbe.


Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, lese ja schon ein bisschen mit und interessant ist das schon, besonders wenn du siehst wie mit der Rute die Felge geschleudert wird.
Und ne "Stippe unberingt" fehlt noch, war ich noch nie so der Freund von aaaber man soll ja niemals nie sagen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2021)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, lese ja schon ein bisschen mit und interessant ist das schon, besonders wenn du siehst wie mit der Rute die Felge geschleudert wird.
> Und ne "Stippe unberingt" fehlt noch, war ich noch nie so der Freund von aaaber man soll ja niemals nie sagen.
> 
> Gruß Frank


Neee, mir gings nicht um die Felgenschleuderruten- ich glaube wir diskutieren hier im Augenblick zwei verschiedene Rutentypen- sondern um den leichten, einhändigen Typ mit verdicktem Griff und Schneller Aktion. Ich erhoffe mir da ein gut geeignetes Gerät für die Uralte Methode des Tippfischens auf _mittelgrosse Cypriniden_(hust) an kleinen Flüssen mit lebhaftem Uferbewuchs.

Wollte ich eine gute, unberingte Whip bzw. Kopfrute für das klassische Stippfischen europäischer Tradition würde ich auf jeden Fall auf dem heimischen Markt auf die Suche gehen. Und wenns nicht nur ne Köfi-Flitsche sein soll, dann in den _Fachhandel_. (Oder den Ükel) Interessanterweise trennen die Japaner das auch von ihren heimischen Methoden, und benennen die Europäische Stipptradition als "work of Art".  Vielleicht möchten Tricast Oder Stippi68 das aus kundiger Perspektive ergänzen.

Ich glaube, die rabiaten Werbevideos (falls sie Real sind) beziehen sich auf spezielle Märkte, bei denen es sehr auf Strapazieefähigkeit der Unberingten Ankommt- In Fernost fischt man (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe) mit solchen Ruten in der Brandung. Aus dieser Perspektive sind solche 'Tests' verständlich- und wie Bimmelrudi schreibt, sind sie kein Kriterium für die allgemeine Stabilität. Die Jungs wissend, wie sie ihre Ruten mit der Felge schwingen müssen- und wir wissen nicht, wie oft es schiefging.

TLDR: Die (vorgebliche) Fähigkeit, Autoteile, Getränke(kästen) oder Kleinarchitektur zu versetzen, ist sicher beeindruckend, aber kein Kriterium für die Güte einer Angelrute.
Glaub ich zumindest.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Jungs wissen, wie sie ihre Ruten mit der Felge schwingen müssen- und wir wissen nicht, wie oft es schiefging.



Vielleicht ne neue Art von Rückentraining...einfach mal zwischendurch falls mal wieder nix beißt.  
Wo ich das Video damals gesehen hab, ich war aber auch etwas geschockt.
Leider weiß ich nicht mehr genau wo ich ein andres Video mal gesehen hab, aber dort wurden solche Stippruten direkt zum Fang von Siamkarpfen und Mekongwelsen benutzt.
Ich weiß nur noch die Angler standen dort auf nem Steg und stützten sich mit voller Leibeskraft gegen den Zug des Fisches, indem sie ihre Füße am Steg verkeilten.
Die meisten Fische gingen dabei wohl verloren weil sie ausschlitzten, ein paar wurden aber gefangen. Das war schon arg beeindruckend.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. November 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Leider weiß ich nicht mehr genau wo ich ein andres Video mal gesehen hab, aber dort wurden solche Stippruten direkt zum Fang von Siamkarpfen und Mekongwelsen benutzt.



Jetzt, wo du es sagst.......
Ich hab das auch gesehen. das war hier im AB irgendwo aber wo nur?


----------



## rhinefisher (25. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> auch das Wickelblei( blaue Rolle?)



Die blaue Rolle ist Grip Tape - das Wickelblei sieht man in dem Tütchen.
Dort sieht man auch ein kleines Kunststoffteil welches über die Schnur geschoben wird um sie vor dem Wickelblei zu schützen.


Minimax schrieb:


> Sind Deine Ali- Stippen denn welche nach 'europäischem Muster mit langer Grifffläche, oder haben die auch diesen charakteristischen kurzen Einhandgriff ganz am Ende der Rute?


Die haben auch den dickeren Endgriff, das ist ansich auch nix Neues - solche Ruten besorgte schon 1980 jeder bessere Händler.. .
Bei meiner verdickt sich einfach der Blank.
Wirklich schönes Teil!


----------



## Forelle74 (25. November 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Vielleicht ne neue Art von Rückentraining...einfach mal zwischendurch falls mal wieder nix beißt.
> Wo ich das Video damals gesehen hab, ich war aber auch etwas geschockt.
> Leider weiß ich nicht mehr genau wo ich ein andres Video mal gesehen hab, aber dort wurden solche Stippruten direkt zum Fang von Siamkarpfen und Mekongwelsen benutzt.
> Ich weiß nur noch die Angler standen dort auf nem Steg und stützten sich mit voller Leibeskraft gegen den Zug des Fisches, indem sie ihre Füße am Steg verkeilten.
> Die meisten Fische gingen dabei wohl verloren weil sie ausschlitzten, ein paar wurden aber gefangen. Das war schon arg beeindruckend.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. November 2021)

Ich hab noch eins dieser Videos. 





Da gabs auch mal eins wo mehrere Männer einem geholfen haben. 
Schon krass was die mit den Ruten treiben.


----------



## Floma (25. November 2021)

Überzeugt, Morgen werde ich im Büro unglaublich beschäftigt wirken und eigentlich nur nach solchen Ruten suchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. November 2021)

Geile Sache!
Ich will auch mal n Rotflossen-Antennenwels stippen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Geile Sache!
> Ich will auch mal n Rotflossen-Atennenwels stippen.



Ach warum denn, gibt auch noch andre Herausforderungen...ab Minute 4 gehts los


----------



## thanatos (26. November 2021)

seit drei Jahren angle ich nun mit diesen Chinadingern , in Angelantiquitäten war gerade das Thema 
Seerohrruten - die Action ist ähnlich , mit feinsten Schnüren ( bei mir 0,12 - Vorfach 0,09 ) bekommt
man jeden Stippfisch in den Kescher , von der Handligkeit stehen sie keine Welten hinter meiner 
800,- DM teuren Reglasrute .
Ob nun Herr Minimax u.a. beringte Stippen vorziehen ist ein anderes Kapitel - ich beherrsche beides
aber beim effektiven Stippen bevorzuge ich die Kopfrute .
hier meine Stippe die immer im Auto ist und meine Paarangelausrüstung ( mit einer Ersatzrute )
Transport in der Keschertasche .


----------



## Forelle74 (26. November 2021)

Und ich dachte ich hab schon alles gesehen. 
Wie lange ist eure längste Stippe? 






Bimmelrudi 
Wahnsinns Karpfen.
Mit reichen 2 pfünder mit der Stipe allemal.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. November 2021)

Wie viel mag son Ding wohl wiegen?


----------



## Thomas. (27. November 2021)

die ideale Rute für am Rhein, halbestunde je fürs rein und raus, ein Fernglas zum beobachten der Pose, und dann gezielt auf Grundeln


----------



## yukonjack (27. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie viel mag son Ding wohl wiegen?


....und der Preis?


----------



## Forelle74 (27. November 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> ....und der Preis?


Er schreibt im Video 10000 cn.
Das sind Chinesische Yuan.
 10000 Yuan=1381,98€


----------



## Thomas. (27. November 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Er schreibt im Video 10000 cn.
> Das sind Chinesische Yuan.
> 10000 Yuan=1381,98€


ca. 46€ pro m finde ich jetzt nicht so teuer


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie viel mag son Ding wohl wiegen?



Ich glaub das Gewicht ist dabei ziemlich egal..schau mal wie die teilweise durchhängen bei 25m+, keine Ahnung wie man mit so nem Besen noch anschlagen kann oder ob da nur eingesteckt wird ohne die Rute anzuheben.

Ich find die Ständer auch krank...keine Ahnung wie man so ein Teil vorher mehrere Meter von der Angelstelle aus gesehen im Wasser versenkt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. November 2021)

Interessiert mich trotzdem was son Ding wiegt.
Vielleicht weiß es ja jemand?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. November 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ca. 46€ pro m finde ich jetzt nicht so teuer



Damit definitiv günstiger als eine Superyacht, selbst mit Zusatzausstattung. 

_"Bei auf den Bau von Superyachten spezialisierten Werften wie z. B. der Lürssen-Werft in Bremen müssen Sie mit einem Preis
von über einer Millionen Euro pro Meter Länge der Superyacht rechnen – als Basispreis ohne Zusatzausstattung."_

Quelle: https://www.smava.de/kredit/was-kostet-eine-yacht/


----------



## Thomas. (28. November 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich find die Ständer auch krank...keine Ahnung wie man so ein Teil vorher mehrere Meter von der Angelstelle aus gesehen im Wasser versenkt.


da steht bestimmt so ein Kranwagen irgendwo am Ufer(Promenade) und der Typ macht richtig Kohle damit die Dinger rein und raus zu hieven


----------



## thanatos (29. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wie viel mag son Ding wohl wiegen?


ist doch scheißegal denk mal was für ein Gewicht bzw Kraft ein pfündiges Fischchen am ende der Rute 
entwickelt   ( Hebelgesetz )
Kann man wundern und maulen - andre Länder -andre Sitten .
denkt mal an unsere 14 Meter Ruten und dem Abstecken - gab es richtige Fans .
Habe es mir mal bei einem Wettkampf im Silokanal angesehen - nee nich für Jeld und jute Worte hätte 
ick so geangelt , auf ner Messe hab ich mal son 1800 DM Stöckchen in die ...äää in beide Hände genommen 
Phhhf . 
zur Frage wie meine längste Rute : 6 m Kopfrute , wenn es weiter weg oder tiefer sein soll ,
na da kommen meine Beringten zum Einsatz maximal 5 m .


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Interessiert mich trotzdem was son Ding wiegt.
> Vielleicht weiß es ja jemand?


nee du bist aber och sowatt von neujierich


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. November 2021)

Ich denke nicht das man das Gewicht irgendwie relevant vermitteln könnte.
Was nützt es ein Gewicht im zusammengesteckten Zustand anzugeben?
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das solche Rutenlängen einfach nach oben gehoben werden, dafür hängen die Ruten so schon zu stark durch und den Rest gibt das Hebelgesetz....soviel power hat kein Mensch in den Armen...das sind doch locker ü10kg als langen Hebel, wenns überhaupt reicht

Ich sehe da nur ein Zusammenschieben auf ne machbare Länge (7-8m ?) und dann vielleicht normales Hebeln.
Montage ausbringen wird mit Sicherheit auf die gleiche Weise funktionieren (über den vorgelagerten Ständer rausschieben durch rausziehen der Teile), anders gehts auch gar nicht.

Zumindest was man so von diversen Teleruten bis 20m sieht (ja gibt es zb auch beim Ali oder ebay), ist das eigentlich kaum noch machbar.
Da würde selbst nen Gewicht von 500g vorne den ganzen Knüppel auf die Probe stellen und du hast schon beim Zuschauen Rückenschmerzen...ganz abgesehen davon das du dann entweder extrem gut sichtbare Posen brauchst oder eben nen Fernglas an der Mütze.
Letzteres bekommt man sicherlich auch beim Ali.


----------



## Astacus74 (30. November 2021)

Ich habe da mal ein wenig gestöbert ich glaub einigen wird es gefallen zumindest würd ich gern mal damit fischen und handlicher sind die auch.






und vorallem Hundertprozent Handgemacht o.k. nicht aus China aber knapp daneben 

Fruß Frank


----------



## Forelle74 (30. November 2021)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal ein wenig gestöbert ich glaub einigen wird es gefallen zumindest würd ich gern mal damit fischen und handlicher sind die auch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die sind aber richtig schön.
Halt mit Liebe gemacht.


----------



## Floma (25. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ontopic: Ich hab mal recherchiert, sehr interessant, da steckt noch mehr dahinter als Stippruten von Mr. Ali.
> Ruten wie Du sie beschreibst sind ein besonderer japanischer Rutentyp für das spezialisierte Angeln auf eine lokale Karauschenspezies (jap. Herabuna),
> 
> Es handelt sich offenbar um eine 'einhändige' Variante des  Stippangeln allerdings mit allerlei japanischen Besonderheiten wie waggler-ähnlichen Posen, Wickelblei, ein doppeltes Vorfach mit 2 Haken  und zahllosen besonderen Teigködern.
> ...


Bei mir stand am 23. Dezember das chinesische Jesusbaby vor der Tür: Eine Stippe in 4,50 und eine in 6,30.

Mit der Befestigung am Ende der Rute war ich erst mal überfordert. Das ist ein schlauchartiges Gewebe, das auf so einer Art kleinem Wirbel drehenden auf die Spitze geklebt ist. Ich kenne Stonfos und das ist Neuland für mich. Unter deinem Link hab dafür aber eine Anleitung gefunden.  Ich probiere es die Tage aus.


----------



## Minimax (25. Dezember 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Bei mir stand am 23. Dezember das chinesische Jesusbaby vor der Tür: Eine Stippe in 4,50 und eine in 6,30.
> 
> Mit der Befestigung am Ende der Rute war ich erst mal überfordert. Das ist ein schlauchartiges Gewebe, das auf so einer Art kleinem Wirbel drehenden auf die Spitze geklebt ist. Ich kenne Stonfos und das ist Neuland für mich. Unter deinem Link hab dafür aber eine Anleitung gefunden.  Ich probiere es die Tage aus.


WIr hatten gerade eben im Ükel darüber geschnattert, meine ist vorletzte Woche gekommen. Ich stell gleich mal ein Photo von dem DIng hier ein.


----------



## geomas (25. Dezember 2021)

Ich bekam gestern (24.12.) drei Stippen aus China, bestellt am 24. November. Gedauert hat der Versand innerhalb Chinas.
Die Stippen machen „trocken” einen guten und absolut brauchbaren Eindruck. Sogar die Futterale sind gut.
Richtig gute Verpackung diesmal, Verkäufer war der vboni official store.


edit:






kurzgeteilte „Whip”-Stippen von Vboni, die Futterale aus elastischem Textil sind praktisch
eine der superlangen mitgelieferten Posen im Vergleich zu einer „Drennan Crystal Inline Shallow Pole” 0,5gr-Pose
jede Rute kam mit einem 2teiligen Ersatz-Spitzen-Kit


----------



## Minimax (25. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> WIr hatten gerade eben im Ükel darüber geschnattert, meine ist vorletzte Woche gekommen. Ich stell gleich mal ein Photo von dem DIng hier ein.


Verflucht. gerade ist beim Rumwibbeln der obere Stopfen der Stippe tief unter die Couch gerollt. Natürlich wäre die Stippe auch gleich das richtige Instrument danach zu stochern, aber ich fürchte, was ich dann noch zutage fördern könnte..


----------



## Fr33 (31. Januar 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

klasse Thread sehe ich gerade. ich habe seit rund 2-3 Jahren eine China Whip in 7,2m fürs Stillwasser  Marke ist HANDING und gehörte mal zu den etwas besseren Modellen. Bisher alles super und gerade wenn es auf Güstern, Brassen, Schleien und Satzkarpfen geht macht die Whip ne Gute Figur! Max war bisher ein 70er Spiegler den ich damit bändigen konnte.


----------

